

What Netflix bought from Comcast is a CDN - mwsherman
http://clipperhouse.com/2014/05/07/what-netflix-bought-from-comcast-is-a-cdn/

======
wmf
A CDN serves content from its own servers, so I wouldn't say that Netflix is
buying CDN service from Comcast. It's paid peering.

